# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Sprint Review - Request for Feedback

## rgarrison

The series has been out for almost three months now. This is a good time for a "sprint retrospective" (reference 1, reference 2).

Please provide feedback in the following areas:
MoreSameLess

The idea here is to come up with a list of things that you would like to see more of (for example, code reviews), things that you would like to see continue, and things that you would like to see less of.

----------

